# Looking for a Good LTZ rim



## DLuck (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have a LTZ rim for sale or know where I can get one (without going to the dealer), one of mine got severely scratched when I was having a run flat tire installed.

DLuck
2011 LTZ


----------

